# Zahle: a town stuck in time



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Having noticed that very few photos from Zahle were available on the net, apart from general views and a few particular locations, I decided to open this thread about my hometown. I went around Zahle over the course of several months, taking pictures of interesting buildings, fountains and anything that would give the viewer a clear idea of its picturesque cityscape. All photos are taken from my panoramio account. And now, sit back and relax, as I present you:

Zahle: a town stuck in time

Nicknamed "The Bride of the Beqaa" and "The Neighbor of the Ravine" due to its geographical location and attractiveness, Zahle is built on a series of foothills of Mount Sannine forming a narrow valley, extending all the way to the Beqaa plateau, at a mean elevation of 1000m:











Zahle: stretching from the mountain to the valley










Zahle: stretching from the mountain to the valley










Panorama of Zahle










Zahle - Panorama of the eastern slope from the Zalzale neighborhood










Dusk over the "Bride of the Beqaa valley"


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

The town is bisected by the Berdawni River, which flows out of the ravine towards the Beqaa plateau, separating the two traffic directions of the central boulevard. The Berdawni was at a time Zahle's sole source of drinking water and its most prized natural emblem:











On a calm early Sunday morning










On a calm early Sunday morning










The Berdawni river on a rainy day










The Berdawni river at its lowest level in years


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

The Berdawni river swollen by a rainstorm










The Berdawni river on low water










The Berdawni river swollen by a rainstorm










The river-swallowing monster










The bridge of sighs


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Due to the particular topography of Zahle, most of its neighborhoods spread vertically on steep hill slopes. Its cityscape consists of a motley mix of stone buildings, concrete houses, grandiose mansions, and low-rises clad or not in stone:











On a warm summer afternoon










On a warm summer afternoon










The cityscape of Zahle










The cityscape of Zahle










The cityscape of Zahle


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

The traditional stone buildings of Zahle are of particular interest. They feature a range of common architectural elements: pyramidal red tile roofs, thick stone walls with arched openings, windows flanked by wooden shutters and often topped by triangular pediments, wrought iron balconies, and an ornate cornice running below the roof. Several examples of these buildings survive around the town:











A traditional house on Mar Elias street










Stone architecture










Tear off that damn banner!










A traditional stone building










Mansions of Zahle


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Agressive restoration










A beautiful traditional stone building










A traditional stone building and its vine










Magenta










A uniquely beautiful mansion


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

One neighborhood in particular with many interesting old buildings is Lesser Rassieh:











A glance at Rassieh neighborhood










A glance at Rassieh neighborhood










A beautiful stone building










A glance at Rassieh neighborhood

where this impressive building, intended by its builder as a copy of a Parisian one, is also located:










A feel of grandeur










A feel of grandeur


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Another example of the traditional stone architecture, also in the Rassieh neighborhood, is the massive Oriental College, the oldest school in Zahle, founded in late 19th century by Basilian monks:











The Oriental College










The Oriental College of Zahle










The Oriental College and part of Rassieh neighborhood










The Oriental College


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

And let's not forget the grandiose Cristal Grand Hotel Kadri. Originally an Ottoman military hospital, it was later converted into one of the most prestigious hotels in Lebanon. During the civil war, it was occupied by the Syrian army and sustained enormous damage, then was restored in the late 1990s and recovered some of its former glory:










The impressive Cristal Grand Hotel Kadri










The impressive Cristal Grand Hotel Kadri










The artificial pond below Cristal Grand Hotel Kadri










Grand Hotel Kadri glowing in the night


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Beyond the relatively large streets, the town's older sections feature a different cityscape, with buildings densely packed along a labyrinth of narrow alleys and backstreets, occasional patches of greenery, and the omnipresent mess of electric cables:











The picturesque backstreets of Zahle










The picturesque backstreets of Zahle










The picturesque backstreets of Zahle










The picturesque backstreets of Zahle










The picturesque backstreets of Zahle


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

The picturesque backstreets of Zahle










The picturesque backstreets of Zahle










The picturesque backstreets of Zahle










The picturesque backstreets of Zahle


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Rusty roofs










Childhood memories










The picturesque backstreets of Zahle










Kitsch or cute?


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

In these sections of the town, one occasionally stumbles across traditional stone mansions. These typically feature a terrace and/or courtyard centered by a fountain and shaded by a vine, like the impressive Geha mansion seen below:











The external wall of a beautiful stone mansion










A beautiful traditional stone mansion










The courtyard of a traditional stone mansion


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Since most of Zahle is built on steep slopes, stairs connecting the different neighborhoods are found everywhere:











Stairs and gutters










Stairs in the old town










Typical stairs of Zahle










Stairs leading to St Joseph Sakhra church










Typical stairs of Zahle










Set in stone


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Another interesting feature of Zahle's streetscape is the presence of numerous stone or marble fountains. At a time the town had an abundance of running waters, which allowed these fountains to exist. However this has changed in the recent years, as can be seen through abandoned watermills like the one below:











An abandoned water mill

As a result, many of these fountains have been decommissioned, and lie today in a state of disrepair:










A decommissioned fountain










A decommissioned fountain










A decommissioned fountain










A decommissioned fountain


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

A beautiful decommissioned fountain

Some have been taken over by vegetation:










A beautiful decommissioned fountain

while others have sadly become dumping sites:










A decommissioned fountain










A decommissioned fountain


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Fortunately, many still survive, although most of them have been equipped with closeable taps, instead of letting the water run freely as it was the case until a couple of decades ago:











A fountain










A fountain










A fountain










A fountain










A fountain










The "spitting lion" fountain


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Some fountains bear an inscription with the name of a deceased person, according to a local tradition:











A fountain










A fountain










A fountain










A fountain on the Central Boulevard










A beautiful marble fountain

while others have been topped with small shrines, reflecting Zahle's intensely Christian character:










A fountain topped by a small shrine










A fountain topped by a small shrine


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Great photos and presentation as always! All the best here! 

Cheers! :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Christmas on the way










The sleepy Berdawni river, between Brazil Street and the Zahle division of the Bank of Lebanon










The sleepy Berdawni river running along Brazil Street










The sleepy Berdawni river, between Brazil Street and Memshie park










The central shoe market in Zahle, oozing a lovely atmosphere of Christmas market










The "Mondrian building"


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

What does the Mondrian building stand for? It's part of Zahle "red light district"? :lol:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

The prefecture square of Zahle on a snowy evening










Kryptonite!










The central boulevard of Zahle under snow










The central boulevard of Zahle under snow










The central boulevard of Zahle under snow










The central boulevard of Zahle under snow


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

The entrance of the main cemetery of Zahle










A terrace dusted with snow










A garden dusted with snow










A garden dusted with snow


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

The fountain in J. T. Skaff park










The theater in J. T. Skaff park










Our Lady of the Earthquake on a snowy evening










Going up, on a snowy evening










Zahle under snow


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Sunlight on white










Two days after the snowstorm










Two days after the snowstorm










Two days after the snowstorm


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

brazilian001 said:


> What does the Mondrian building stand for? It's part of Zahle "red light district"? :lol:


:lol:
It's just a nickname I gave it because of the light pattern, which reminded me of those compositions by painter Piet Mondrian:










But the lights were removed after the building's completion! :weird:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow caaat! Almost 1,200 views already!! 

Looking forward to the next part!


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

>


Awsome image, mountains are beautiful! :bow:
Are there any ski resorts and is the climbing in that area safe? :cheers:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Japanac said:


> Are there any ski resorts and is the climbing in that area safe? :cheers:


We have a handful of ski resorts, but they're located on the other side of the mountains (the one facing the sea) And climbing is easy because there are hiking trails on all the mountains that reach towards their summits (safety has to do mostly with the various issues the country is currently facing)


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

We want more photos of this beautiful town!


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Bonus #2: Zahle during Christmas period​
Zahle gets all dressed up for the holiday season, with light decorations rather impressive for a town its size. Again, let's take a stroll around the town during the holidays!











Ye Olde Arabesque










Light it up for the holidays!










Catch the stars!










A garden of Christmas lights


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

"Northern lights" on the central square










Rising towards the sky










EDZ welcomes 2011. One more year of power rationing!










Twinkle twinkle little stars...










Starry nights in the town center


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Have a "gay" Christmas!










The "Champs Elysees of Lebanon" - Diamond version  (2010)










The "Champs Elysees of Lebanon" - Diamond version (2010)










The "Champs Elysees of Lebanon" - Diamond version (2010)










Have a "gay" Christmas!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

The main street of Zahle is just awesome with this Christmas decoration! :bow: And I loved the lit trees changing colors!



WasabiHoney said:


> Have a "gay" Christmas!


:rofl:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Cool Christmas colors










Hanging socks waiting for Santa!










Are you in the "Mood" for Christmas?










Are you in the "Mood" for Christmas?










Are you in the "Mood" for Christmas?


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Welcoming Christmas in blue and gold










Nights in blue satin










"Northern lights" on the town hall










"Northern lights" on the town hall










Icy colors for a merry Christmas!


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Great thread. I love seeing corners of the world I knew nothing about. And I am surprised to see so many churches and Christmas decorations there, but no Mosques. Are cities in Lebanon separated by religion? Just curious. :cheers:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Nights in blue satin










Centre Warde sparkling for Christmas










Santa at the bakery!










Santa at the bakery!










An evening on the central street. Stars and cars galore!


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

The lovely snowflake lights on the central boulevard










The sparkling spade










Christmas in fire and ice










Christmas in fire and ice










Sparkling in the night, a forest of crystal...


----------

